# Ben Witherington on the new perspective?



## bpkantor (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you guys know what Ben Witherington's stance on the new perspective is?

Also, just in general where does his theology fall (I don't think he defines himself as Arminian or Calvinist...I think he just leaves some questions unanswered)

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## Pilgrim (May 15, 2011)

Witherington is an Arminian theologian who is on the faculty of Asbury Seminary, an evangelical Wesleyan/Arminian seminary. I seem to recall that he wrote a book that was critical of certain aspects of the Wesleyan tradition, but I think that had more to do with Wesleyan and maybe holiness teaching on entire sanctification and perfectionism. I've never seen him post anything that would indicate that he isn't an Arminian. 

I don't check his blog regularly anymore but from what I recall from years past he seemed somewhat favorably disposed toward Wright and maybe at least some aspects of the NPP. I think it's fair to say he would agree more with Wright than he would with Calvinism. Unless I have him confused with someone else, I seem to recall a post in which he stated that from his perspectiveWright was essentially fixing some of the problems with Calvinism, perhaps particularly Calvinist teaching on perseverance, which Witherington along with most Arminians rejects. 

If I recall correctly he also acquitted Rob Bell and wrote that he was a certain kind or orthodox Arminian but I don't know what comment he had on Bell's latest. Check out his blog for his views on these kinds of issues. I doubt I've regularly checked his blog in the past three years or so and my recollection may be a bit off or I may be confusing him with someone else on some of the specifics.

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------

Some of the FV emphases have an Arminianizing (as well as a Romanizing) tendency--corporate election, teaching on baptism that is very close to baptismal regeneration coupled with a sort of temporary election and conditional security, salvation by covenant faithfulness, etc.


----------

